# Rapido 896F Roof Rack



## Reg Moore (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm looking at a new Rapido 896F and I'd want to fit a roof rack. Just wondering if anyone knows if they can be fitted with a roof rack? Motorhomes used to have plywood sheet under the roof surface, hence it was easy to screw through the outer layer into this and the roof could be walked on too. Any info would be greatly appreciated, many thanks!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Reg and welcome to MHF.

I'd contact a supplying dealer, I doubt any of us would have that type of knowledge.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

My first question would be why?

It has a garage so how much are you going to carry. Also it is a long way up so you will need a ladder to get there so more weight.

Mine has a wooden roof under the top plate so no problem screwing stuff but need to seal it well. Not sure about the new ones though. Ask the dealer.


----------



## Reg Moore (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes, a ladder is obvious and they don't weigh much actually (less than 5kg) the rails and bars weigh 7kg. The roofrack is to carry windsurfing kit and anything too long to fit into the garage. I've been in touch with 2 dealers and they are unable to answer the question.....which is a bit odd isn't it.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Thought it might be surf boards.

Depends on their length but I have seen some vans with them mounted vertically up the back on a bike rack.

Anyway you will be fine with a Rapido.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Reg I'll start by saying I've never had a Rapido, but since the early 80's I've fitted carriers to the roof of Adventura, C.I., Auto Trail, Pilote (4 off), Frankia (2 off) and Euramobil for my windsurf equipment.
I don't use purchased rails as such but fabricate from aluminium tubing and 5 mm sheet two carriers which consist of, for each rail 2 square mount plates 15cm square, 4 riser shafts (2 each base) with a cross rail at top then a single support rail at whatever width you need for the size of board you wish to carry. One front one back at the relevant spacings, thoroughly clean and prepare the area of roof for the base plates, then using the correct Sikaflex with primer attach them to the roof without screws or mechanical fixings.
I've done many thousands of miles and kilometres over the years with my kit on the roof and never had any problems, not used a fixed ladder.
I've also fitted Satellite dishes and solar panels with no mechanical fixings, only the relevant Sikaflex.

I've never been tempted to save a few pennies on a cheaper or different fixing always taken the advice of Sikaflex on which of the many chemicals they recommend for the materials being fixed.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Cherekee said:


> Thought it might be surf boards.
> 
> Depends on their length but I have seen some vans with them mounted vertically up the back on a bike rack.
> 
> Anyway you will be fine with a Rapido.


Never seen them carried on a bike rack, usually on bespoke made carriers, there are some companies in Germany that sell them.

.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> Never seen them carried on a bike rack, usually on bespoke made carriers, there are some companies in Germany that sell them.
> 
> .


Yes that's what I meant really. Seen ski's done that way too but depends I suppose on the length. Could fit them at a diagonal I suppose to get them to fit.

Bit of a project coming on!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

A picture to help explain my earlier post, these are to go on my current van, different size base plates to suit available space on roof, the hoops are to ensure everything stays clear of roof opening domes.

.


----------



## Reg Moore (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your input, especially Eurajohn. I've now had some clarification from the Rapido factory, they state that a roofrack cannot be fitted to the 896F because the roof is entirely styrofoam. The dealer (in Bordeaux) had told be that a roofrack could be fitted and I've been asking them for 2 months where the mounting points are, what is below the plastic substrate, etc., etc., and they have sent me lots of photos of the roof, factory schematics (which showed nothing but peripheral lines and wiring tracks) and lots of other useless info, all the time it appears that they didn't really know the facts but just wanted a sale. 



I'm a former motorhome builder / van converter and I know that there's a couple of options which I could take. One of the solutions would be that described by Eurajohn but having discovered that the outer skin is not aluminium or fiberglass sheet, just a plastic composite I decided that would not be appropriate in this case as the roofrack is only ever going to be as strong as the surface it's attached to. Hence a surface mount similar to Eurajohn's incorperating a through-mount and internal reinforcement is the only safe option, but that would invalidate any warranty on the bodyshell. Therefore, I've decided to walk away from it....it's a lovely 'van at a great price, and the dealer is not at all happy! But it just goes to show what some dealers will do just to get a sale, and that some may talk (very convincingly) as if they know the product well, when in fact they know little more than you or I.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Too right about the dealers Reg.

I'd not give up on the idea just yet, my last van a bessacarr E745 had a week roof too, but the previous owner like to take chairs up onto the roof to watch sporting events, he had two pices of aluminum chequer plate stuck to the roof, measuring about 2m x 1m each, I'm pretty sure somethign similar but smaller would more than do the job for you.


----------



## Reg Moore (Aug 19, 2020)

Incidentally eurajohn, which Sikaflex and cleaner / activator are you using for the roof mounts? I've used mostly 292 in the past.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Recently been 252 with 205 activator, clean and prepare both surfaces then final clean off with Isopropyl alcohol, then activator, I use tile spacers to ensure the correct film thickness.
I did once buy, by mistake some 552 which after realising my mistake read the specs and decided to use it anyway, never gave a problem. 

Interesting about 292 I've never tried it but just looking at the spec sheet it does look ideal.

.


----------



## Reg Moore (Aug 19, 2020)

Incidentally eurajohn which Sikaflex & primer /cleaner do you use? I've mainly used 292, but I'd be keen to hear what you've had success with?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Only other one I've used has been 512.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I found the 512 very nice to use, free flowing out of the gun via the standard hole in the tip, and I have had cause to use the remainder twice since then to seal up some leacky white guttering on the conservatory tip just needed a poke with wire to get it flowing again, I used no cleaner (due to the situation and shape) and it has stuck like the proverbial.


----------

